# My small star tto commercial



## cheezer32 (Feb 3, 2009)

*My small start to commercial*

Pics of my quickly piling up equipement and my almost done woodshop.


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

Very nice!

Do not despise the day of small beginnings! (Zechariah 4:10)

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## cheezer32 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: My small start to commercial*

My assembly line in a few hours I will be dropping in a table saw where the blank spot is, so it goes; Rip, cut to length, box joints, to a routing table on the other wall for frame rest, and finally to a table saw again for the hand holds. 

http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c377/Ccheese02535/miterclose.jpg
http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c377/Ccheese02535/longshot.jpg
http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c377/Ccheese02535/fingersaw.jpg


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

Nice, is that two hives per pallet, and if so what are you lifting them with..


----------



## cheezer32 (Feb 3, 2009)

Yea they were 4 way pallets that I cut in half; I don't move my hives that much they usually are in one spot forever and my yards are in treelines along feilds. Convenience thing for me on all the hives facing the feilds and in the same direction.


----------

